# Dec 05 - Muay Thai Legends - Croydon



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Date: Dec 05 2009

Event: Muay Thai Legends

Location: Croydon Fairfield halls.

Cant find a proper site for the event, dont think there is one.

Message Board - Main Forum, Topic 'Muaythai Legends Saturday 5th December '

Choose Area

3 people are fighting from the gym I train at.

Yahhia Abiaz (KO Gym) vs Liam Lavelle (Diesel Gym)

A dude called Francis, debut.

A bird called Chalee aka Terminator, also debut.


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Got my tickets mate, can't wait!!!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Good man, what gym are you with?


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

m wakeling also on this too


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm with Black Widow Burrrrmingum.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

So guys, how good was the event?

I thought it was awesome.

Chalee won her debut fight, was so funny watching her, she was smiling whilst in the ring and fighting.

Francis, awesome debut performance, beat a guy who is a 2 or three time current champion, unfortunately no title match but Francis knocked him out twice in the second round. Hes an ex boxer though in Africa and it really showed, punches in bunches and his defense was tighter than a virgin.

Liam, unfortunately lost his match on points. He gained his momentum a lot later in the fight and his opponent was throwing a fair few kicks which definitely swayed in his decision by points.

Quite a few unfortunate wins too, one that stuck in my head was the bird from Netherlands who definitely won her match againts a UK bird, by points and aggression but still lost!

A sight that sticks a little in my mind was a black dude who fought a tall white guy from Scropian gym I think, shin to shin action and he had a thick lump on the front of his shin.....OUUUUUCH!

M Wakeling, who fought the Czech guy with Class A or full muay thai rules, what a fight. Elbow, elbow, surprised the czech guy wasnt cut in anyway because at one point, Wake managed a 4 elbow combo to the face at different angles.

What a night! Really enjoyed.


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Got to disagree, it was agood night but was far from fantastic. The calibre was less than what I have cine to expect from previous Dan Grern promotions, the Bernise Alldis and Ruth Ashdown fights both lacked lusture.

How fit was that Cassie Robinson from Salford though? Yummy.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

bcfc_4life said:


> Got to disagree, it was agood night but was far from fantastic. The calibre was less than what I have cine to expect from previous Dan Grern promotions, the Bernise Alldis and Ruth Ashdown fights both lacked lusture.
> 
> How fit was that Cassie Robinson from Salford though? Yummy.


Ahhh, probably because its my first MT event.

Haha, pink shorts, very nice pair.

Couple of the lads thought she wasnt going to do as well but man, she gave it some welly and had some really good kicks too.

Couple of lovely birds in the crowd too.

What happened to that huge crowd? There were about 50 odd supporting a fighter, his fight was the second and then they all left after he won.

The bloodied up the guy though, one punch and the blood with sweat just went everywhere.


----------

